# Carapils (dextrine) and chocolate malts



## Truman42 (4/2/13)

I've seen some online brew stores list Briess Carapils and some list Briess Dextrine. Brewmate lists it as Carapils (Dextrine). So from what I can gather Carapils and Dextrine are the same thing. 
Can someone please confirm this?

Also is there much difference between chocolate and dark chocolate or are they the same thing as well. I've seen this listed as both chocolate and dark chocolate with the same EBC etc. 
Do some just call it dark chocolate so as not to confuse it with pale chocolate??


----------



## potof4x (4/2/13)

From what I can figure carapils is a weyermann malt, equivalent to briess dextrine malt.

There are various grades of chocolate from various manufacturers, all of varying colour and with different naming conventions. Really need to see what a specific recipe calls for and compare what is available from your suppliers.

Edit 
I was wrong. Carapils is a trademark of Briess, (Weyermann also lists carapils though)
Have a read of this: http://www.brewingwithbriess.com/Products/Carapils.htm


----------



## Truman42 (4/2/13)

Ok so Carapils is just a Briess trade name for a Dextrine type malt. So if I see Dextrine listed I can assume its the same thing really just not a Briess product. Thanks for that. My supplier doesn't have Carapils but does have Dextrine so i will use that instead next time. 

Cheers.


----------

